# tail docking?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

does any one know when you can dock tails I got a brittany and she is 8 wks old but they never had the tails docked? thanks for any info and does any one know how much this cost? big_fish


----------



## Brittguy (Aug 5, 2006)

This would have to be done by a vet at this age. Don't forget the dew claws. A breeder has it done between 3 to 5 days.
I notice you live in Eastern Ohio. I live in Ashtabula county about 12 miles West of Pymatuning / 25 miles North of Warren


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I live about 1/2 hr south of east liverpool 20 min north of wheeling wv in brilliant .I would take her to the vet to have this done I have to make an appt monday for har second check up I don't know if I should even get it done do you have britts and what all do you hunt with them big_fish


----------



## Brittguy (Aug 5, 2006)

Hunt grouse,pheasant,quail. I have had Britts for over 38 years. Do a lot of field trialing all around the country. I presently have 3 field champions and a derby dog that will be running all-age this fall.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i would not dock it at this age.

in eruope they are not docking their tails any longer


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

after thinking and talking the family has decided that the tail stays after all she was born with it thanks guys for the help.


----------

